

The basics of reality distortion - dirkk0
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/june/theBasicsOfRealityDistortion

======
Tloewald
I figure the CMU guys went backstage and vomited.

It's important to remember:

Steve wasn't that awesome a presenter, he was merely much better than the
alternatives.

The Wall Street and blogosphere reaction to Keynotes was frequently negative.
(iPad jokes...)

There was always a crap ton of annoying shit in WWDC keynotes including boring
marketing pablum and sales stats, and the self-indulgent videos and awful
Johnny Ive videos.

Johnny Ive designed Aqua too. Remember pinstripes?

Apple hasn't lost it. Or if it has, there's no evidence of it yet. Implying
otherwise puts Winer on par with the rest of the "what earthshaking sector
destroying products has Apple released lately" morons.

~~~
fusiongyro
I actually thought the keynote was pretty compelling evidence that they
definitely still have it. I don't remember another keynote where they
announced so much new stuff at once. A lot of interesting stuff actually got
completely lost in the shuffle--like iWork on iCloud.

~~~
robotresearcher
"they announced so much new stuff at once"

There was only one thing you could buy, though: a slightly better MacBook air.

"Available today" is the genius of Apple keynotes. They get the wave of
interest combined with instant gratification drive. People are watching at
home waving their credit cards.

~~~
Tloewald
It's WWDC, and from that point of view we got a new iOS, a new Mac OS X, and
new Macbook Airs. That's not bad by WWDC standards.

------
fusiongyro
I watched the whole keynote video and I have to say, those kids from CMU were
absolutely the worst part of it. Steve-o would have castrated them behind the
stage after that. I'd be surprised if Tim ever invites college students on
stage with him again.

I found the rest of the keynote was actually really impressive. Craig has
great charisma. It's not the same as Job's charisma but it is good, much
better than Tim who seems to lack it utterly.

Also, Dave, the active, transitive form of "effect" you want is "affect." As
in, "...will not in any way _affect_ their ability..."

------
badman_ting
Rather than "real reality versus distorted", probably a better way to think
about it is to realize that everyone distorts reality differently. True, you
can't lie to a compiler, but as far as I recall Jobs never suggested such a
thing.

Plus, consider whether Jobs believed what was saying at any given point. Maybe
the rant about browser features was said for effect for those within earshot,
who knows. After Jobs came back, he talked about how the Apple community
needed to let go of the idea that winning meant MS had to lose. Make your
choices as to which one he meant (if any).

The racing cars thing sure was strange, though. No disagreement there. Pretty
much everyone remarked on it.

~~~
ctdonath
You can't lie to a compiler, but you can present it with some demented truths
to persuade it to do what you want.

